# NBA Playoff Round 2 Game 2, Nets vs. Heat



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

<CENTER>*Round 2, Game 2*












*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #2 Miami Heat*
*Nets lead series 1-0*
*Wednesday, May 10th, 2006, American Airlines Arena, Miami, FL*
*8:00 PM EST*
*TV Coverage: TNT*
*Radio Coverage: TBD*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>30.2</TD><TD>18.2</TD><TD>22.2</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>6.6</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>4.4</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>10.0</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>4.2</TD><TD>.4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TD>3.6</TD><TD>1.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.2</TD><TD>.6</TD><TD>1.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>1.2</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Gary Payton*</TD><TD>*Dwayne Wade*</TD><TD>*Shaquille O'Neal*</TD><TD>*James Posey*</TD><TD>*Udonis Haslem*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>9.2</TD><TD>26.8</TD><TD>19.3</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>8.9</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.9</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>9.5</TD><TD>5.1</TD><TD>7.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>3.7</TD><TD>6.9</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TD>1.4</TD><TD>1.2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TD></TD><TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Antoine Walker*</TD><TD>*Alonzo Mourning*</TD><TD>*Gerald Fitch*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>12.0</TD><TD>8.1</TD><TD>4.6</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>5.4</TD><TD>6.1</TD><TD>1.7</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>2.2</TD><TD>.2</TD><TD>1.9</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</CENTER>


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Holy ****! It worked!!! 

YES!!!


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

If the nets win this game the series is over, but rj is doubtful, so i gotta go with the heat on this 1 but only cuz rj is out and we remember wut happened when we lost him 4 that 3 game stretch. If rj plays i guarantee a nets victory.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

This one is MUST-WIN.

Why?Because it's a freakin playoff game. Every game is a must-win.

I feel as though a lot of you guys are satisfied with just snatching homecourt advantage away from the Heat.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm praying to God that Richard Jefferson feels better and well enough to play in Game 2. If RJ plays in Game 2 and does his usual efficient play then it will be another long game for Miami. We just have to lay out our best effort on the court, and if we win, we win. If we lose, then we lose. 

Role players are going to have to step up in the absence of Richard Jefferson if he is not playing. Lamond Murray, Antoine Wright and Jacque Vaughn better put forth solid contributions as well. Please RJ return.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

without RJ the only way 2 win game 2 is for lawerence frank 2 realize that nenad krstic is alive, is a bball player, and is on his team. I mean seriously, they must have ranh a grand total of 3 plays 4 him the entire game. He played strangely tho, missing a lot of his automatic jumpshots. I cant believe he only got 1 rebound tho!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Holy ****! It worked!!!
> 
> YES!!!


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If the Nets win this game, im packing my things up, head to the beach and get 'CRUNK!'...cuz there is no point in torturing myself watching the Heat lose in NJ.

I think after a few butt-whippings from Pat Riley, this team will respond better in game 2. Im hoping for the best.

heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> If the Nets win this game, im packing my things up, head to the beach and get 'CRUNK!'...cuz there is no point in torturing myself watching the Heat lose in NJ.
> 
> I think after a few butt-whippings from Pat Riley, this team will respond better in game 2. Im hoping for the best.
> 
> heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


Gio305 = Bad Heat fan!

-Petey


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Nets will win this game.Krstic will explode in Jefferson absence.Go Nets.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> If the Nets win this game, im packing my things up, head to the beach and get 'CRUNK!'...cuz there is no point in torturing myself watching the Heat lose in NJ.
> 
> I think after a few butt-whippings from Pat Riley, this team will respond better in game 2. Im hoping for the best.
> 
> heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


You're lucky you reside in Miami. Imagine all that nightlife.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we'll win, if RJ out, we need Carter 40 points and Krstic 25 points.

if RJ in, we will win it more possibly.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

jizzy said:


> You're lucky you reside in Miami. Imagine all that nightlife.


You know, you could go into NYC once in a while.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> :biggrin: lol


Dude, I have no clue how that worked but it did!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> If the Nets win this game, im packing my things up, head to the beach and get 'CRUNK!'...cuz there is no point in torturing myself watching the Heat lose in NJ.
> 
> I think after a few butt-whippings from Pat Riley, this team will respond better in game 2. Im hoping for the best.
> 
> heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


Why don't you just get smashed anyway? :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Petey said:


> Gio305 = Bad Heat fan!
> 
> -Petey


wtf?! admins havent taken care of you eh? i guess i have to remind them :evil:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Dude, I have no clue how that worked but it did!


lol. That's all that matters.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> wtf?! admins havent taken care of you eh? i guess i have to remind them :evil:


Gio305 = mod that gets ignored by admins!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> lol. That's all that matters.


Yeah, unless it goes ape**** again.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Yeah, unless it goes ape**** again.


 It won't . . . . I hope.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Petey said:


> Gio305 = mod that gets ignored by admins!
> 
> -Petey


everyone will feel my wrath if im being ignored! i run this ****! LOL


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> If the Nets win this game, im packing my things up, head to the beach and get 'CRUNK!'...cuz there is no point in torturing myself watching the Heat lose in NJ.
> 
> I think after a few butt-whippings from Pat Riley, this team will respond better in game 2. Im hoping for the best.
> 
> heres to a good game fellas` :cheers:


Nah,if MIA does fall 2-0,I don't think the series would be over.

The Nets arena isn't necessarily "packed" to the point where it's the type of homecourt advantage that makes you say:"We can't win down there!"


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I wanna see a VC dunk
He hasn't dunked since game 1


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> I wanna see a VC dunk
> He hasn't dunked since game 1


huh?

vince hasn't dunked?

vince's lefty dunk over jermaine in game 5 comes to mind.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

whether it be the nets or heat, i just want some team to SHUTUP THE PISTONS!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*



JoeOtter15 said:


> whether it be the nets or heat, i just want some team to SHUTUP THE PISTONS!


THANK YOU!!!! I am not the only one who is tired of hearing Pistons this Pistons that.... they are going to come out in the East and win the finals... blah blah blah... just one of espn's pawns like Leborn James.... ur gonna get repped for saying that...

i think mostly likely the Nets as a team really got together in the end of this season prior to the 14 game winning streak.... i mean JKidd mentioned that winning this series is going to be a team effort.... no big three or four involved.... and its all coming together...
we'll see tommorow whether or not the Nets could be the Heat with or without RJ...
this is the way how champions and legends are born through the playoffs...
The Nets as a team is not the same team we saw in the beginning of the year...
now the test begins starting with the Heat whether or not the Nets can prove themselves that they can defeat the best of the best in the NBA... Detriot Pistons...

Recipes for a champion:
Its takes perserverance of never giving up like Jason Kidd
Team Work= Unity
Heart
Determination


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

If RJ will not be present...Nets might be having a hard time..I hope Krstic will explode so we can win this game...GO NETS! :banana:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC has to have a good game in order for the Nets to win
I will be expectin Shaq to have a good game because Pat Riley had some words for the officials


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need the carter that attacks the heat in regular season.

nenad krstic... go !!!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*



JoeOtter15 said:


> whether it be the nets or heat, i just want some team to SHUTUP THE PISTONS!


Nets I believe will be the better bet to do that. Miami has struggled against elite teams all season long.


----------



## Dario (Apr 24, 2006)

i see that....

we are going to lose this game....

then we will win next 2 in NJ


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

It will be very tough without RJ. VC and Kidd need to bring their A game and Krstic has to be more productive than game 1. More plays for him please Coach. I think he only took 8 shots in that game. Collins once again has to be effective on Shaq. The bench needs to step up big time in this game. 

Very tough but I am still trying to be optimistic.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Miami is a 7 point morning favorite.

RJ news could change this during the day.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

This is a must win for the Nets.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

game time in a few hours. I hope RJ is ready to play, i want my team to go up against a healthy NJ team. I dont like too much the idea of beating NJ cuz one of their main guys are down. I wanna beat NJ with pride.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> game time in a few hours. I hope RJ is ready to play, i want my team to go up against a healthy NJ team. I dont like too much the idea of beating NJ cuz one of their main guys are down. I wanna beat NJ with pride.


True,but a win is a win.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> True,but a win is a win.


true, but i still hope RJ plays


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I'd like to see Kidd post up Jason Williams more in this series.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Nets to win by 12 points tonite in my fantasy world lol....with or without RJ,Nets to win again to go up 2-0 :rock:


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> true, but i still hope RJ plays


I won't lie,if,let's say,Wade gets injured,I'd be the closest thing to being happy without actually being happy lol.

I take it as,"it is what it is" and "It was meant to be","cash in on the opportunity."

Like Detroit had to cash in on Wade's injury last year in the ECF.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> I won't lie,if,let's say,Wade gets injured,I'd be the closest thing to being happy without actually being happy lol.
> 
> I take it as,"it is what it is" and "It was meant to be","cash in on the opportunity."
> 
> Like Detroit had to cash in on Wade's injury last year in the ECF.


oh i agree. take advantage. but....i still hope RJ plays. lol


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

This entire playoffs i've bet Ucash on each of the Nets games based on the spreads. Everytime the Nets have lost me points but eveytime I bet against them thanks to the spread they either covered or won. So i'm betting against them again today and hopefully they'll continue proving me wrong. Becuase losing a couple thousand ucash is well worth it for another Nets W.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2005)

Anyone know what radio station it's on tonight? I don't think it's WFAN because they have the Mets on. I'm assuming 1130? I'll be at work until 8:30 and I want to at least listen on the ride home.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

2 hours until tip-off.

Can't wait for this one. Hope RJ sits this one out. Can't afford to lose him for more time.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

I just read on the Heat forum and one of the posters there saw on their local station that RJ was practicing and that he looked fine. Reports have it that he is most likely going to play. Thats what I gather from their post there.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

The game is barely an hour away. And this thread only has 3 pages.

I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> The game is barely an hour away. And this thread only has 3 pages.
> 
> I don't know what to make of this.


 Everyone's tired from the last game thread? :whoknows:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm building up my Nets adrenaline, so it'll be peaking by gametime. (Also trying to get all my finals studying for the day done beforehand...)


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> Everyone's tired from the last game thread? :whoknows:


Maybe lol.
I don't know.

I'm not criticizing anyone or anything I just find it odd.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Maybe lol.
> I don't know.
> 
> I'm not criticizing anyone or anything I just find it odd.


 yea. The other game thread was crazy long. I expect the same tonight, :biggrin:


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Not that i'm the most acxtive game thread poster but i'm making a big batch chicken and steak kabobs/fajitas on my grill in my backyard. Victory food if we win, comfort food if we lose.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> Not that i'm the most acxtive game thread poster but i'm making a big batch chicken and steak kabobs/fajitas on my grill in my backyard. *Victory food if we win, comfort food if we lose*.


Very good idea. I think I shall follow your lead and grill some right now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Mmmmmm grill.... mmmmmm


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Spread holding steady at 8.

If Jefferson plays, it will be a bargain.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Any news or information regarding whether or not Richard Jefferson will be able to play?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Any team playing the heat is my favorite team. Go nets! :biggrin:


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

apparently RJ is starting ...... or so im told


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> apparently RJ is starting ...... or so im told


Yeah, I just saw the other thread. I hope this information is true! If so then we should be in good shape. Just as long as RJ does not re-injure anything and feels fine to play.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Dooch said:


> Yeah, I just saw the other thread. I hope this information is true! If so then we should be in good shape. Just as long as RJ does not re-injure anything and feels fine to play.


 if he plays and starts i wonder how many minutes he'll get.


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> if he plays and starts i wonder how many minutes he'll get.


Really it depends on how he feels, and how he feels playing in the game. He should be communicating a lot with Lawrence Frank tonight. My guess is that his minutes will be somewhat limited.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We will all refer to John Thomas as "Big Kitchen" Thank you


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

jizzy said:


> We will all refer to John Thomas as "Big Kitchen" Thank you


 two many syllables. how about BK


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ChemicalCutthroat said:


> two many syllables. how about BK


 But then we'll confuse him with the burger king!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I expect to lose this game
But I want them to win
And RJ is playin


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man am so pissed, wont be watching the amazing race. Good to hear RJ will be playing though


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

How many minutes (or seconds) into the game before shaq gets called for thwoing an elbow?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Lets go Nets!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i can watch this game by TVKoo!, so nice.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

The Heat controle the tip


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat control the tip. RJ looks ok.

JWill attacking, Kidd fouls him.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Heat win the tip.

Williams drives and gets fouled by Kidd. Hits both. 2-0 Heat


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

Ah seems the Heat came out motivated


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Williams hits 2 free throws

0-2 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1st is good.
JWill drops the 2nd.

Nets 0, Heat 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Everytime RJ drives im going to hold my breath.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

rj comes back ! so nice. go nets, beat heat.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj handlin to much


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

0-4 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad misses, rebound Walker.
Shaq hits. 4-0 Heat.

Offensive foul called on RJ, his first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drives, to Krstic, Walker w/ the board. Heat dump down to Shaq, Shaq w/ the hook.

RJ called on the offensive foul.

Looks good.

Nets 0, Heat 4.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj pushes off on the second straight possesion
they didnt call the first
pass the damn ball to vince


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 3

0-7 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Heat coming out strong.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade hits a three. 7-0 Heat.

Kidd fouled by Williams, his first.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade spots up, makes sure he's behind the arch, fires, hits.

Kidd posts, fouled by JWill.

Nets ball side out.

Nets 0, Heat 7.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic for 2

2-7 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad hits. 7-2 Heat.

Shaq misses, rebound RJ.
RJ misses, ball goes out of bounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Kidd, posting, Krstic hits!

Shaq backing, misses.

RJ gets it, pushes it, Kidd, RJ, RJ w/ the shot, out of bounds, Heat's ball.

Nets 2, Heat 7.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

9:42 aqnd vince hasnt touched the ball yet
who the hell is RJ


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

4-0 heat, go nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am surprised they are going to RJ so much, considering he is injured. And they have Wade guarding him too


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

RJ shoots up an airball 1st possession. 

Dwayne Wade is going to have a big night.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

2-9 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade, JWill, Haslem, Wade... hits.

Nets 2, Heat 9.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade hits. 9-2 Heat.

Vince misses, rebound Haslem.
Walker misses, rebound Collins

Nets can't hit on the break...Heat turn it over on an alleyopp...RJ hits. 9-4 Heat


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

4-9 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter spinning... gets air.

Walker misses a 3.

Krstic to RJ, can't hit.

Heat on the break, JWill turns it over.

RJ hits on the other end.

Nets D 3.

Nets 4, Heat 9.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Jefferson better work out those cobwebs quick. 

Pat Riely is pissed off because of the dumb alley oop passes that lead to easy transition buckets on the other hand.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

3 second call against the Nets
Jason Willians hits the free throw

4-10 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 3

4-13 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Defensive 3 second called on the Nets...williams hits. 10-4 Heat.
Wade hits a three to beat the shot clock. 13-4 Heat.

Vince gets it stripped.

Wade hits another three. 16-4 Heat.

Time out.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Wow, Wade is on fire. 

Carter played great D on that sequence and he just put it up in his face.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

So,Wade's shooting 3s now?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 3

4-16 - MIA


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow of all games, Wade begins to hit the 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill knocks down the FT.

GI ti Wade,

Carter knockes away... Wade hits the 3, w/ 1 on the shot clock.

Ball knocked out of the hands of Carter on the other end.

Wade hits another 3.

Nets time out.

Only 4 minutes has gone by.

Nets 4, Heat 16.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Nets

4-16 - MIA


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

When did Wade learn to shoot 3's?


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Since when does Wade take, not only make, 3's?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wtf?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol horrendous start but hey,whatever.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Down 12 early, not good.

Out D isnt there yet, good shot selections were just not hitting them.

still early fellas dont worry, a win would be great but we did our job in Miami monday night.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

wade is on fire... danm it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

They had to know the Heat were going to come out strong....just can't let them get too far ahead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not worried though, they will cool down eventually


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

why is the score only 4 thats stupid
damn someone has to explode in this game now....
come on Carter or Kidd
someone has to have a monster night....
i have faith in the Nets...... 
They better no give up....

**** Dwayne Wade
Carter has to explode and dunk the crap out of the Heat as a playoff highlight
Carter better score at least 50 points prove it to the media and the NBA that we can get back from this MIami lead!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

this is bull****. wade just suddenly decides to take threes. what??????


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

MIA wins
Nets wanna go to they injured player instead of they best who is at 100%


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Williams for 2

4-18 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Help


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nenad misses....
Williams lays it in. 18-4 Heat

RJ called for the travel


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets can't convert.

JWill out on the break gets it to fall on the layup.

RJ passes on the 3, and called traveling.

Nets 4, Heat 18.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

out of the timeout they go to kristic
RJ wit anutha turnover


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Williams for 3

4-21 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

how can wade shoot the three......


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Williams hit a three. 21-4 Heat.

Offensive foul called on Nenad.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Ain't good man. Ain't good.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anutha 3
and anutha turnover
pathetic give the ball to vc and let him work


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

4-23 - MIA


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade lays it in. 23-4 Heat.

Collins misses, rebound Walker.

Haslem hits. 25-4 Heat.

Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill hits the 3.

Krstic called for the foul, Nets 4th turnover.

Wade again.

5 of 5.

Collins misses inside.

Haslem hits.

Nets time out.

Nets 4, Heat 23.

-Petey


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

wow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think its time Vince stops passing and actually try to score


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hasslum for 2

4-25 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Nets Lose
Vince Wont Shoot Stop Passin The Damn Ball Collins ****in Sucks


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Alonzo Mourning at it again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

Gotta give it to the heat, they came out focused


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Unfreakin believable. 

Vince,shoot the damn ball.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This is probably the worst I've ever seen one team play.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

25-4 in the 1st.

And what is it with Kerr, we were up by 20 in the 3rd and he said Miami can still get into it, now were down almost the same and he is like hes not sure we could do it


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> I think its time Vince stops passing and actually try to score


U just now figurin that


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Nooooooo


----------



## wizardsfan2006 (Dec 24, 2005)

Dark Knight said:


> This is probably the worst I've ever seen one team play.


me too


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat on a 16-0 run.

RJ, Kidd, Carter... misses.

Krstic O board, goes up, fouled.

Krstic to the line.

Nets 4, Heat 23.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince misses, Nenad gets it back and then gets fouled by Shaq. His first.

Nenad hits both at the line. 25-6 Heat.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic hits 2 free throws

6-25 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

once again RJ waits to dam n late and VC has to take a off balaanced shot i wanna know who the injured player is


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

what the hell.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

There's no doubt we can get back into it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits the 1st.
Krstic hits the 2nd.

Heat score updated too.

Shaq misses, Shaq gets it back, and fouled by Collins.

Nets 6, Heat 25.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal hits 1 of 2 free throws

6-26 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

give up this game, play all our bench.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq misses, gets it back and gest fouled by Collins, his first. Misses the first, hits the second. 26-6 Heat.

Nenad misses, rebound Wade.
Haslem turns it over.
Vince misses....Nenad called for an over the back foul, his second. Cliff in for him.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

once again vc doenst touch the ball 
rj overlooks vc
waits to late 
vc has to take a jumper


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq goes 1 of 2.

Krstic misses on the other end.

Heat turn it over.

Carter misses.

Krstic called on the foul on the put back.

Krstic has 2, coming out.

Nets 6, Heat 26.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

jarkid said:


> give up this game, play all our bench.


Right, because that's not a completely idiotic idea.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Key word guys..."Honor"

Show some.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

6-28 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kidd's GOING to get up back into it. 

Shaq's got 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff in for Krstic.

Shaq backing Collins, hits after the fake.

JKidd gets the step, and the foul on Shaq, his 2nd.

Nets 6, Heat 28.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

THAT is what we need. Drive drive drive.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

jarkid said:


> give up this game, play all our bench.


Calm down dude, game isnt over. Shaq is on the bench, time to cut down the lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq hits. 28-6 Nets.

Kidd drives and lays it in AND gets fouled by Shaq, his second! Hits the FT. 28-9 Heat

Here comes the flexer.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2 plus the foul (2nd foul on O'Neal)
Kidd hits the free throw

9-28 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Alonzo Mourning in.

Too bad Al Michaels ain't around anymore to rip into Zo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JKidd hits the extra FT.

Nets 9, Heat 28.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

9-30 - MIA


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Gosh cliff, a simple pass


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat turn it over, Cliff misses the 3.

JKidd board.

JWill w/ the steal on Cliff on the mismatch.

Wade hits in transition.

Nets 9, Heat 30.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wade misses, rebound RJ. Cliff misses a three, kidd gets it back....Cliff turns it over
Wade hits. 30-9 Heat.

Kidd hits. 30-11 Heat


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Robinson has looked SO old the past month or so.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

11-30 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

robinson sucks
still tryna figure out y vince aint touchin the ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JKidd hits again.

Heat time out.

3:12 left in the 1st.

Nets 11, Heat 30.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Heat timeout

11-30 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Time out Heat


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

go nets!


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Damn it someone has to explode and I mean NOW!!!!
GO KIDDD
CARTER WHERE ARE YOU WHEN WE ARE DOWN SOOO MUCH!!!!!!!
MAKE ANOTHER GAME 2 COMEBACK.... SCREW MIAMI!!!!!!!
NOW MARVE AND STEVE ARE MAKING FUN OF US


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Team message: Nets,play some freakin defense.

Individual message: Vince...Wake up. You're in Miami,not in Jersey.


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

Just an absolute comedy of errors so far. The only person who hasn't looked like a complete clown is Jason Kidd. Everyone else needs to buck up or get the hell off the court.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess if you act like a *****, you get calls


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

what are you doing, vince carter.

still sleeping?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo misses the hook.

Haslem and Cliff called on a jump ball.

Nets 11, Heat 30.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

As a fan of the humiliated team..All you can do is laugh it off lol.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jumpball: Hasslum and Robinson
Nets win it

11-30 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Thomas checking in.

Nets win the tip.

Kidd, RJ, Thomas, Kidd, Carter, Carter attacking, fouled by Zo.

Nets 11, Heat 30.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

We're going to make a run and get back into this game. 

Kidd is not going to go down now in this game without a run.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

John Thomas coming in. Jumpball....Nets win it.

Vince drives and gets fouled by Flexy. Hits both. 30-13 Heat.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

13-30 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn in for JKidd.
Carter hits.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 13, Heat 30.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

JT in let's see what he can do.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning hits 1 of 2 free throws

13-31 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat miss, Zo w/ the offensive board... goes strong, fouled by Cliff.

Hits the 1st.
Misses the 2nd.

Nets 13, Heat 31.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Mourning with 2. 

That's one thing in our favor.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

ok, i cant watch the game, so im reading the play by play. Wade- 3 threes!? Is this a mistake?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

LOL

Cliff shots, Zo knocks him over on the foul.

Zo w/ his 2nd.

Cliff to the line.

Nets 13, Heat 31.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Williams misses....Zo gets it back and gets fouled by Cliff. HIts the first...and misses the second. 31-13 Heat.

Cliff misses, but gets fouled by Zo, his second. Hits 1 of 2. 31-14 Heat


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> ok, i cant watch the game, so im reading the play by play. Wade- 3 threes!? Is this a mistake?


Some people just get hot


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Cliff Robinson hits 1 of 2 free throws (2nd foul on Morning)

14-31 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff misses, then hits the 2nd.

Down to Zo, Thomas called on the foul.

Nets over the limit.

Nets 13, Heat 31.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

and they still aint going to vc


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Where has Robinson been in the playoffs?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning hits 2 free throws

14-33 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need to shoot the three.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Why Jacque?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo hits the 1st, Zo knocks down the 2nd.

If the Heat are leaving Zo in, someone has to go at him...

Carter to Vaughn, Vaughn misses.

Heat turn it over.

Nets 13, Heat 33.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC shoot the damn ball these *****s suck


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Zo gets fouled by Thomas. Nets over the limit. Zo hits both. 33-14 Heat.

Vaughn misses, rebound Haslem....Williams turns it over.....Foul on Posey, Heat over the limit.

Vince hits both at the line. 33-16 Heat


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

16-33 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fouled by Posey on the perimeter.

Heat over the limit, so Carter to the line.

Payton in for JWill.

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 15, Heat 33.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need 3 3ptrs at least to keep competing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade, Zo... out to Payton for 3.

Nets 15, Heat 36.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Gary Payton for 3

16-36 - MIA


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Jacque Vaughn looks great out there. Right, guys?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

This sucks.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

****


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Payton hits a three. 36-16 Heat.

Murray called for a travel. Turnover number 6 for the Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Murray, Murray called traveling.

Nets 15, Heat 36.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

John Thomas, too!


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

I think NJ are just happy to have stolen one in Miami... they're not interested in this game?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Alonzo Mourning acts like he scored on that play.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y the **** does Vince keep passin the ball
They SUck Vince face it
Yo teammates suck


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Series Thread: #3 New Jersey Nets vs #2 Miami Heat [Nets Lead 1-0]*

Nets have played pathetic. Kudos to the Heat they are playing much better


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Basically, everyone but Kidd sucks tonite, and he isn't even in the game.


----------



## Boom Dawg (Jan 9, 2006)

Im sorry but frank is a horrible coach....thomas and vaughn may have 2 points combined at the end of the night


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade to Haslem, Haslem gets the roll, fouled by Thomas.

Heat with some great ball movement out there.

Haslem hits.

Nets 15, Heat 39.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Haslum for 2 plus the foul on John Thomas (2nd)
He hits the free throw

16-39 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

2nd quarter run coming up.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 3

19-39 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray to Carter, Carter fires a 3 over Posey.

Nets 18, Heat 39.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC! That's what we need, some more of that!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Haslem hits and gets fouled by Thomas. HIts the FT. 39-16 Heat.

Vince nails a three. 39-19 Heat.

Wade hits

*END OF FIRST*
Heat 41
Nets 19


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

19-41 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm sorry to say but game over


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade between the legs... Wade hits to end the quarter.

Wade has 17 in the 1st.

*End of 1.

Nets 18, Heat 41.*

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't care..Keep the big guns on the court for this run.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

19-41 - MIA
END OF THE 1st


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y the **** does Vince keep passin the ball
> They SUck Vince face it
> Yo teammates suck


 lol

you really have to learn that this is a team sport


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Man...someone pull out the fire extinguisher.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

Wade is on crack lmao...


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Net2 said:


> 2nd quarter run coming up.


You mean the Heat are going to extend the lead to 40 while Frank keeps Kidd and Carter on the bench? Yeah, I could see that happening, too.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it.... jacque vaughn is too short to go back to the perimeter for defending the 3.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if frank tanks out out carter or RJ im going to scream!!!!!!!


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Wtf Is Going On!!!!!! Pull It Together Nets!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if only the Nets passed the ball to Vince as much as the heat passed the ball to Wade then we would be in this game
but they wanna go to RJ to start the game off
well look where that has got you
They dont go to him in the beginning of games when he is not injured why the **** would u go to him when he is injured


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

murray, robinson and vaugnh look like they don't belong the NBA and they're Nets entire bench, Heat can't miss but Nets defense is nonexistant, refs calling eveything against Nets isn't helping


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

23 points after this first. If they outplay the heat by 8 in each remaining quarter we win. It's not lost yet.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Watch Antoine Wright not see a single minute, tonite. Way to go, Larry!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

TracywtFacy said:


> I think NJ are just happy to have stolen one in Miami... they're not interested in this game?


Doubt it. Wade is on fire. Scary thing, Wade has 17, and really has been to the line once tonight yet.

Though watch people claim the refs are helping his game.

-Petey


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

this game is sucking im about to turn off the tv


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

home sweet home. we'll back home next game.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Positively baffling coaching/substituting by Frank. Jason was the only one doing any good. The turnovers are just insane. If we get back into this one it's gonna be a miracle.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

Someone seriously has to step up and stop passing the ball... VC.. why is he passing the ball
shoot dammit.... hello what is happening to the Nets.. they better not give up.... on this ... I smelll Frank making the offense surround Carter.... he's got the touch soo we have to take advantage... Dwanye has 17 pts in the 1st quarter... welll since Kobe is not around no more to steal the show Carter has to be MVP Kobe style....

Man its not game over...
The Nets can still get back to this game...
they did it in December well they CAN do it again


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

This is a complete embarassment why the **** are we running the offense thorugh RJ? why the hell is vince playing so passive and for god sakes somebody play ****ing Defense! This game is already over


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Time for the Nets to remember their own first quarter from last game.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

COME on nets... get it together


----------



## Gmister (Aug 21, 2005)

I know this is painful, but don't think for one second that we're going to just give up, game's not over yet


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Vince airballs it.

Wade misses...haslem gets it back, posey misses.

Murray from three! 41-22 Heat


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter air ball...

Wade misses, Heat get the O Board, Posey misses the 3.

Murray knocks down the 3.

Nets 21, Heat 41.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond for 3

22-41 - MIA


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Murray for 3! Down to 19.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat miss, Collins and Zo jump ball.

Nets 21, Heat 41.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jump ball: Morning and Collins
Heat win it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat control the tip.

Payton knocks down the jumper.

Score correction.

Nets 22, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Jumpball. Heat win the tip...Payton hits. 43-22 Heat.

3 second violation on the Nets. Shaq coming back in


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Carter, Nets 3 second.

Heat ball, Shaq in for Zo.

Nets 22, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Payton for 2

22-43 - MIA


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

robinson is so useless


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

collins is a ****in *******
y the **** is he in the paint like he can score from there


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

We have 4 good players on this team. 4. That's it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker, and Derek Anderson in too.

Anderson misses the 3.

Cliff board.

Nets 22, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I feel a better NJ team than the first quarter.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, Carter pushed underneath by Anderson.

Nets ball side out.

Nets 22, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

RJ for two!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Anderson misses a three, rebound Cliff.
Kidd misse a three, but a foul called on Anderson.

RJ hits a jumper. 43-24 Heat


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

24-43 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

see how carter looks for his teammates unlike rj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ knocks it down as his foot was on the line.

Dump to Shaq.

Shaq fouled by Collins.

Nets 24, Heat 43.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets !


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal hits 1 of 2 free throws

24-44 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Shaq is starting to use smarter moves.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq fouled by Collins. Misses the first...hits the second. 44-24 Heat.

Time out.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq misses the 1st.
Shaq hits the 2nd.

Walker deflects it.

Nets ball side out.

Kidd loses it... Heat can't save it.

Nets ball.

Time out taken.

Nets 24, Heat 44.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why can't they hit shots?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout

24-44 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

give the ****in ball to vince


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Another near turnover from Collins.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

WE need to get this down to a 12 pt lead by halftime


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

all they need to do is cut it to 14/12 by the half guys... but it starts on the defensive end


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

only one way to back the game, shoot the quick three and defense.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Like I said this game is over Nets don't have the offense to overcome this deficit unless Heat just collapse. The team will play cause they have too but this series is already tied.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

NO WAY the heat keep this kind of shooting up for a full game. 70% fg, and 71 from down town.

The nets need to hang in there and chip away. Get it to 10 by half time, 5 by 3rd qtr and then shut them down in the 4th. Usually teams that shoot 70 % don't keep it up for a full game. The nets will come back . They just have to keep their composure and play nets basketball.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man, Ronny Seikley


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins for 2

26-44 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter... Carter gives it up as he's fronted by Shaq, Collins hits.

Nets 26, Heat 44.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

RONY SEIKALY!!! HELL HAS FROZEN OVER!!

Glen Rice too!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Collins made a basket!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Anderson for 3

26-47 - MIA


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

GAWD! They just can't miss...Anderson for 3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anderson fires from downtown and hits.

Nets 26, Heat 47.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

Their three point shooting needs to cool off for us to stand a chance.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fouled by Anderson, Nets side out.

Kidd to RJ, Murray, RJ to Collins, Collins is fouled.

Anderson w/ a quick 3 fouls now.

Nets 26, Heat 47.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins hits the 1st.
Collins misses the 2nd.

Nets 27, Heat 47.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need defense on perimeter....


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Collins hits 1 of 2 free throws

27-47 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball down to Shaq, Nets stay single coverage.

Shaq passes out, Nets D 3.

JWill? FT is good.

Nets 27, Heat 48.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

3 second violation on the Nets
Jason Williams hits the free throw

27-48 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Ball to Wade.

Wade pulls up at the elbow and hits.

Nets 27, Heat 50.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

27-50 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

29-50 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ over Posey, and it's good.

Guess RJ's cold streak coming into the playoffs is gone.

Heat miss.

Walker on Kidd... Out to Murray, misses the 3.

Nets 29, Heat 50.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Some stuff happened.

RJ hits. 50-29 Heat.

Shaq misses, rebound Nets.
Murray misses, rebound Walker.

Walker hits a three. 53-29 Heat.

Time out Nets.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Walker for 3

29-53 - MIA


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

when chucker makes a three, its a problem


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Geeez....you know they're hot when ANTOINE WALKER starts hitting 3's.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat pull it out, resets.

Walker 3.

Nets time out.

6:20 to play.

Nets 29, Heat 53.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Nets

29-53 - MIA


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

what the **** is going on


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

frank VC moron!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Walker just hit a 3. We're screwed


----------



## ByeByeKMart (Mar 28, 2006)

jizzy said:


> Walker just hit a 3. We're screwed


Yup. NAil in the coffin.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y the hell is vince not in if you are down 20+ u do not take out your best scorer
it aint like he is tired most of the time he is just standin off to the corner watchin j-kidd and rj make dumb mistakes by passin the ball to collin or robinson


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

squaleca said:


> frank VC moron!!!!!!!


are you calling frank VinCent a moron??!?!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

walker, damn. come on nets!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Heat can't miss, time to start looking forward to game 3. Hopefully we can finish tis game strong so that they don't come into NJ feeling too good about themselves


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

they are crazy in 3.


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

please please have some faith in the Nets... 
they can get back at the half I know they can... plz 

VC will start dominating offenseively in the 2nd half and Miami will get this big lead in their heads and loose concentration by the half....


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

i don't understand why nenad is not in the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JKidd hits out of the time out.

Nets 31, Heat 53.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 2

31-53 - MIA


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

so that's how it feels when other team just isn't missing huh, Heat fans felt it on Monday, I don't like this feeling


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd hits. 53-31 Heat.

Walker misses, rebound Murray.
Kidd misses, rebound Shaq.

Wade hits. 55-31 Heat


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what the hell is kidd doin


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

31-55 - MIA


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is rigged


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker misses, Kidd misses over Williams.

Wade behind the back, pulls it back, fades and hits.

Posey takes it from RJ.

Collins and Posey jump ball.

Time out called, changed, Posey has called time out, Heat's ball.

Nets 31, Heat 55.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

why the hell is vince not in


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever (May 1, 2005)

sigh i all of a sudden stopped watching this game... 
well i still have the faith... 
i am just not watching right now because Marv and Steve Kerr are making fun of us...
But lets seee in the 4th quarter who gets the last luagh


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Heat

31-55 - MIA


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Wade is killing us with the jumper, who woulda thunk it?


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

heat are playing well as it is, no need to help them refs


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

This is positively terrible basketball on the Nets part. We're doing everything they want us too.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

were not winning if vince doesnt take 30 shots!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to Wade, Wade misses. Shaq is fouled as Collins was reaching in.

Krstic checking in, as is Carter and Cliff.

Nets 31, Heat 55.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

finally nenad comes in.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq misses, Kidd board.

Kidd, Carter, Carter fouled by Walker.

Nets side out.

Into Carter, Carter at Shaq, hits.

Nets 33, Heat 55.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

33-55 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

njnetsrule_4ever said:


> sigh i all of a sudden stopped watching this game...
> well i still have the faith...
> i am just not watching right now because Marv and Steve Kerr are making fun of us...
> But lets seee in the 4th quarter who gets the last luagh


 oh come on, you know you are just saying that and really are going to watch to see who is getting kicked off american idol.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Williams hits 1 of 2 free throws

33-56 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill across the lane, fouled by Krstic? or Kidd?

JWill misses the 1st.
JWill hits the 2nd.

Nets 33, Heat 56.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter setting up at top, JWill fouls Kidd in the post, Heat over the limit.

JKidd to the line.

Nets 33, Heat 56.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd hits 2 free throws

35-56 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I will personally shave Steve Kerr if he mentions the Nets are a low scoring team one more time.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

get this lead to 15 by the half and we're in good shape.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd knocks down both free throws.

Shaq makes his move on Cliff and hits.

Nets 35, Heat 58.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

35-58 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

who the hell does kidd think he is


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3.

Haslem board.

Wade to Shaq.

Shaq hits... will it count?

As he's fouled.

Won't count.

Heat side out.

Nets 35, Heat 58.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd is a *******


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haslem way off.

RJ meet by Posey, Kidd, Kidd trying to pass to Carter... gets it only to Riley. LOL

Nets 35, Heat 58.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y watch this


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq misses, RJ called on the foul w/ a push on Haslem.

Nets over the limit.

TV time out?

Nets 35, Heat 58.

-Petey


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

man we are really playing terribly. atleast 2nd we are keeping up, but first quarter killed us


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if only they would let vince make the plasy
with kidd runnin them **** is bein accomplished


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

if only they would let vince make the plasy
with kidd runnin them **** is bein accomplished
except him tryna post up and makin dumb decisions


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i dont think RJ should have played this game.

he doesn't seem right...like he isn't running up and down the court like he used to.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

PEOPLE GET REAL THIS GAME IS OVEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! no way were coming back from this. The heat are just going to continue scoring while we make small runs that have no real impact on the lead. The series is tied deal with it.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

let's go nets. go back home!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hasslum hits 2 free throws

35-60 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haslem drops both.

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic backing Haslem.

Krstic can't get the hook.

Nets 35, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i personally think that the game isn't over yet but we have about a 3-4% chance of winning


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic is stupid when the double comes pass the damn ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat miss, Krstic board.

RJ to Cliff, misses, Krstic board.

Krstic to Carter.

Krstic misses, Haslem board.

Nets 35, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

I can't stand to watch this anymore I'll be ready for the friday game.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

37-60 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic w/ the block?

Carter hits in the open court.

Wade called on the offensive foul.

Nets 37, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

kristic doesn't look confident, not good


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Not watching this anymore. I'm going to become overweight watching this. I just ate like 7 Rice Krispie Bars watching that game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kezersoze said:


> PEOPLE GET REAL THIS GAME IS OVEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! no way were coming back from this. The heat are just going to continue scoring while we make small runs that have no real impact on the lead. The series is tied deal with it.


yes, and we have 2 next games in CAA, that's sweet.

we've already stolen one game from them.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

im not even Net fan but damn these dudes are frustrating to watch


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

dfunk15 said:


> kristic doesn't look confident, not good


the nets dont look confident, not good


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic is not gonna score in this game why do they keep tryin to go to him


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic to the line on the other end. Foul on Wade.

Krstic misses the 1st.
Krstic hits the 2nd.

Nets 38, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic hits 1 of 2 free throws

38-60 - MIA


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

One whole second half to play.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kristic is soft


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Walker loses it, Krstic w/ the save... to Kidd, Heat back, to Krstic, Krstic fouled.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kristic is not gonna score in this game why do they keep tryin to go to him


because they think carter is the 5th man on the court.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad Krstic hits 2 free throws

40-60 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic drops the 1st.
Krstic drops the 2nd.

Nets 40, Heat 60.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets get the lead under 20.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Am so sick of seeing Vaughn out there


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

40-60 - MIA
END OF THE HALF


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Anderson to Walker, misses the 3.

RJ board... pushing.

RJ misses the 3 to *end the half.

Nets 40, Heat 60.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what the hell is worng wit jefferson
someone please tell me
since when has he become a 3 point shooter


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

if we can get the lead under 10, i will call it a game


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Here comes the TNT dogs.


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what the hell is worng wit jefferson
> someone please tell me
> since when has he become a 3 point shooter


he is a decent 3-point shooter, always has been


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

well we outscored then in the second quarter by 2.

not too bad.

if we can cut the lead to 10 by the end of the third quarter, it's anybody's game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Down only 20 at the half after that first quarter... could be much worse. The difference right now is Wade and VC. Wade's on fire, and VC hasn't really dominated yet - though there were signs towards the end of the second quarter that he was getting hot.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

20 points is nothing in the nba its still duable vince we need a 20 point quarter!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Alright, that was terrible. The Heat just played extremely well. And Nets came out flat. Just like Game 1, only it was the other way around. 

Now, in this 2nd half, if they can at least cut it down to 10, then they have a chance. 

Otherwise, on to the 3rd game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Magic Johnson is absolutely right. This guys are just happy with the homecourt.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Down only 20 at the half after that first quarter... could be much worse. The difference right now is Wade and VC. Wade's on fire, and VC hasn't really dominated yet - though there were signs towards the end of the second quarter that he was getting hot.


ya vince was getting hot, he made another three at one point but it was waived off due to 3 seconds in the key...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Y'know...the Nets might be in kinda good shape here.... 20 points ISN'T that much to make up in the 2nd half. The Nets can't shoot worse, the Heat can't shoot better. Nets have a real shot at this game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> what the hell is worng wit jefferson
> someone please tell me
> since when has he become a 3 point shooter


Who was down with RJ at the other end to shot?

-Petey


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> what the hell is worng wit jefferson
> someone please tell me
> since when has he become a 3 point shooter


Time was expiring, would you rather he just held the ball until the buzzer went off?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Now, in this 2nd half, if they can at least cut it down to 10, then they have a chance.


exactly what I said. :yes:


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

20 isn't ideal but it's not doomsday either. Put the first half behind ya guys and come out focused, especially on the defensive end.


PS.. Take it to the hoop!


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Carter needs to assert himself. Guys aren't making shots,take matters into your own hands,Vince.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

netfan4life said:


> the nets dont look confident, not good


I don't worry about mental confidence of Vince, Kidd or RJ, they're tested veterans, bad games won't affect them. Nenad is a youngster who lets some things get to his head and on his last couple of shots he was off bcuz of it


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i have 69000+ uCash on this...cmon nets

i think if the Nets come back to win this game, Petey should give every Nets fan who has posted in this game thread 1 million uCash each.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Y'know...the Nets might be in kinda good shape here.... 20 points ISN'T that much to make up in the 2nd half. The Nets can't shoot worse, the Heat can't shoot better. Nets have a real shot at this game.


IF they come out with some energy and a completely different approach


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, we MAY need to score more points


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

oh and lets get oneil his 3rd and 4rth fouls!!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> 20 isn't ideal but it's not doomsday either. Put the first half behind ya guys and come out focused, especially on the defensive end.
> 
> 
> PS.. Take it to the hoop!


 Yea. They should stop taking threes. That's just putting them in more of a hole and is not helping the situation. Attack damn it!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Ok, we MAY need to score more points


 That could help.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Ok, we MAY need to score more points


Upping the fg% from .364 and lowering the Heat's from .500 would make a huge difference. Like, say, reversing those numbers


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Ok, we MAY need to score more points


good point

ya the nets should concentrate on scoring more points then the other team before the final game buzzer sounds.


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

lets actually play defense on wade


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> i have 69000+ uCash on this...cmon nets
> 
> i think if the Nets come back to win this game, *Petey should give every Nets fan who has posted in this game thread 1 million uCash each.*


I'll do 500,000 uCash to every Nets fan who has posted in this game thread (during the 1st half), if the Nets pull it out.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> That could help.


Take it the rack, play D, and cut down on the turnovers, and we can cut this lead down.

3rd quarter or bust.


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

In the first qtr the heat shot 71%, now they are down to 53%. the nets out scored them 22-19 in the second qtr. The heat is cooling off. It AIN'T OVER!!

COME ON NETS FANS SHOW YOUR REAL COLORS, AND CHEER YOUR TEAM. DON'T BE LIKE THE HEAT FANS AND LEAVE BY THE 3RD QTR. THE NETS WILL COME BACK!!!


OH YEAH, GO NETS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Down only 20 at the half after that first quarter... could be much worse. The difference right now is Wade and VC. Wade's on fire, and VC hasn't really dominated yet - though there were signs towards the end of the second quarter that he was getting hot.


yeah to bad we dont wanna go to that


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> I'll do 500,000 uCash to every Nets fan who has posted in this game thread (during the 1st half), if the Nets pull it out.
> 
> -Petey


i wouldnt mind that
LETS GO NETS!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

We need to start the third on some sort of run. Establish our D. Get out on the break and get some open looks. A 6-0, 8-0, 10-2 type of run would be ideal for us to get back in this game in a hurry. The beginning of the third is key.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> good point
> 
> ya the nets should concentrate on scoring more points then the other team before the final game buzzer sounds.


Sounds like a good strategy


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> I'll do 500,000 uCash to every Nets fan who has posted in this game thread (during the 1st half), if the Nets pull it out.
> 
> -Petey


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

go NETS!


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> We need to start the third on some sort of run. Establish our D. Get out on the break and get some open looks. A 6-0, 8-0, 10-2 type of run would be ideal for us to get back in this game in a hurry. The beginning of the third is key.


:yes: I concur


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

down 20... i think that if we cut it to 10 in by the 4th we gotta chance!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm going to play Candyland!! Terrible!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

let's go net. let's go nets.

reduce the decifit to 10 in 3rd qtr.
win it in 4th qtr with a buzzer beater.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

It all depends now on how they come out of this half time break..

Show some energy Nets!!!!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Ball and Player movement.

Everything was so easy in game 1. A simple pick got Vince and RJ to front of hoop the whole game. Miami's help D and rotations have been much better so NJ has to match their activity on offense. Those iso's arent gonna work today.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

42-60 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd brings it up to RJ.

RJ hits.

Haslem open and hits.

Nets 42, Heat 62.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hasslum for 2

42-62 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

RJ hits. Haslem dunks it...Nenad answers. 62-44 Heat


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad for 2

44-62 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

44-64 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Shaq hits. 64-44 Heat.

Vince turns it over...foul called on Collins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic gets one to go on Shaq.

Shaq responds on the other end.

STOPS! NETS NEED STOPS!

Nets give it up... Collins called on the foul.

Nets 44, Heat 64.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade, JWill, Shaq. Heat repost, Shaq misses, Shaq hits and fouled.

Collins on his 5th.

Nets 44, Heat 66.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2 plus the foul (Collins' 5th)
O'Neal hits the free throw

44-67 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq drops the FT.

Nets 44, Heat 67.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

they answered every shots... damn.

vc turned it over.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Nets O Board, RJ misses.

Shaq out... misses the pull up.

Nets ball as it went out of bounds.

Carter fouled by Wade, no on JWill.

Carter to the line.

Nets 44, Heat 67.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

46-67 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 46, Heat 67.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Hasslum for 2

46-69 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

well this is what the nets get
keep tryna play through rj if u want


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets trap... Haslem hits.

Krstic called on the offensive foul.

Nets 46, Heat 69.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

46-71 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade baseline, behind the backboard, flips it up around Carter and hits.

Krstic sets the screen, and Krstic' pass picked off, Heat can't covert, Kidd brings it down.

Kidd misses the 3, Carter board.

Out to RJ, RJ hits.

Nets 48, Heat 71.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I wonder why Vince beleives in his team so much the only other shooter besides himself is kristic and he sucks


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

48-71 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

48-73 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill drives, Krstic gets a piece.

Shaq gets it, Shaq hits.

Nets bring it down, time out.

Nets 48, Heat 73.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Nets

48-73 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the decifit is added by 5.

it's so hard to win.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

o well


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets...go on a run!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> cmon nets...go on a run!


Haha, uCash whore!

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Shaq can grab the rim... no call...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Petey said:


> Haha, uCash whore!
> 
> -Petey


 :wink:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

vince carter is not aggresive tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff drives, as he shuffles a pass, deflected by the Heat.

RJ with the jumper and hits.

Nets 50, Heat 73.

-Petey


----------



## Shox84 (Apr 28, 2006)

we cant win this game anymore, lets just get relaxed and wait for friday


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson for 2

50-73 - MIA


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

This is unreal. They are sleepwalking out there. We could have stepped on their throats, instead we come out like we're on vacation.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y the hell is carter not touchin ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill overthrows it to Shaq on the lob.

Krstic misses again on the other end.

2 of 7 now.

Wade misses?

Or passed to Shaq, Shaq hits and is fouled by Krstic.

Nets 50, Heat 75.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Man...Krstic can't hit a bucket to save his life.


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

Shaq and1. Have we had a single run in this game. I don't think there has been one single 4-0 run.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2 plus the foul
He misses the free throw

50-75 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

krstic can not shoot tonight.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kidd for three. 

We ain't dead yet.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

rj is a ****in ball hog the ***** doesnt beleive in passin
vc was wide open he wants to drive into traffic


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

53-75 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Guitarzan said:


> This is unreal. They are sleepwalking out there. We could have stepped on their throats, instead we come out like we're on vacation.


Welcome to BBB.net, sure you'll love it here.

Shaq misses the 1st FT.

Nets can't convert.

Heat can't convert either.

Kidd to RJ, RJ pulls it out... RJ to Kidd, hits the 3.

Shaq w/ the head fake and draws the foul.

Nets 53, Heat 75.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jarkid said:


> krstic can not shoot tonight.


which makes me wonder why vince aint gettin no touches


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Frank throwin in the towel early by takin VC out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> rj is a ****in ball hog the ***** doesnt beleive in passin
> vc was wide open he wants to drive into traffic


He just passed to Kidd for the 3.

Are you watching?

Shaq misses the 1st.
Lane violation on the 2nd.
Shaq misses the 2nd... again.

Krstic board.

Nets 53, Heat 75.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y does kidd think he can shoot


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Please end this game


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade hits 2 free throws

53-77 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Cliff, Kidd, Kidd around the screen and misses.

Wade fouled on the other end.

3rd on RJ, Nets over the limit, 5:03 to go.

1st time Wade to the line.

Hits.
Hits.

Nets 53, Heat 77.

-Petey


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

even if we hit our jumpers id rather see us drive and miss at least theres possiblity of shaq getting fouls!! only way we can compete!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Krstic for 2

55-77 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ misses, Nets get it back, *RJ to Krstic*, Krstic hits.

Shaq goes at Cliff, foul.

Nets 55, Heat 77.

-Petey


----------



## Shox84 (Apr 28, 2006)

what da **** is frank doing by takin vince out of the game, unless he´s injured


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> which makes me wonder why vince aint gettin no touches


keep his vigor for next game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq misses 2 at the line, 3 of 10 from the line now.

Nets 55, Heat 77.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

ehh. Im tired of this. No energy, no sense of urgency. Frank better knock some sense into this team for Game 3. I expect adjustments to be made.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

57-77 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ, Krstic, Cliff, air, Wade board.

Nets get it back, out to RJ, RJ w/ the slam on the break.

Heat time out with 3:33 to go in the 3rd.

Nets 57, Heat 77.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Time out Heat

57-77 - MIA


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Make a run Nets... Come on..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

still down by 20...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

maybe we can appeal to david stern that we thought the game started at 9:00 so the first quarter won't count.


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

Almost all the way through 3 quarters and its still a 20 point lead. Vince not involved in the offense. What the heck are we doing. Not a single player on his game tonight.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm begging them please just take it to the hoop! Stop this driving and kicking horse****. Take it to the rim!


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

They at least made a run on Monday. We look like we are ready for bed.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

K-Mart!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

If Vince played wit the same score first mentality Jefferson played wi the nets would be much better
and we would be in this game 
but jefferson has taken 14 shots
kidd has taken the same amount as vince
and nenad has taken 8
there is no way the nets can win wit vc takin 9 shots going into the fourth


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

make a run.. nets, go net.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets for 2

59-77 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Hey KMart at the game again, and behind the Nets bench.*

Heat can't hit.

Nets score on the other end.

Down to Shaq, Shaq hits.

Murray fouled on the 3 point attempt.

Nets 59, Heat 79.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need Kmart...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The biggest shot in the ***** for K-Mart fans. 20 point lead for the Heat, and K-Mart behind the bench.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

59-79 - MIA


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

drive for **** sakes man its a no brainer dam it!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond Murray hits 3 free throws

62-79 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

muray is fouled from down town.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray pushes it to 62.

Shaq misses.

RJ w/ the runner.

Nets 64, Heat 79.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

down only 17 OMG!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jefferson for 2

64-79 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

down 15 OMG!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to Shaq, gives it to Wade, Wade's layup rims out.

Nets need to keep doing.

RJ, Krstic, RJ, Murray, Murray misses the 3.

Shaq w/ the board.

Nets 64, Heat 79.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Posey for 3

64-82 - MIA


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

did kristic not see kidd right unger the goal


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

damn, that three from posey was a killer.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

****ing james posey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Every Heat touches the ball, then to Shaq, kicks to Posey, hits the 3.

Krstic misses again.

Wade draws the foul.

On RJ, his 4th.

Shaq out, Zo in.

Nets 64, Heat 82.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

only down by 15.

defense.

and shoot 5 threes.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Gotta yank Nenad. I hate to say it but he's just not in this game.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

now RJ with his 4th foul--shooting.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

did kristic not see kidd right unger the goal
wants to take all the shots when he is open
but never wants to pass to wide open man


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade hits 2 free throws

64-84 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it, they make a three.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wade drops both.

Kidd, RJ, Kidd fouled by Zo as he was making a turn.

Zo's 3rd.

Nets 64, Heat 84.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Why isn't Vince in the game? Is he in foul trouble?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

it was 25, then down to 15 now back to 20.


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

****ing idiots it took us 12 min to drive and look who picks up the foul and they drive when shaq goes out IQ of 0!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd for 3

67-84 - MIA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd with a three to end the quater!

*END OF THIRD*
Heat 84
Nets 67


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Down 17 after three


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, RJ, *RJ to* Kidd... 3.

*Posey misses the shot to close the 3rd.

Nets 67, Heat 84.*

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

67-84 - MIA
End of the 3rd


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

vc 0 for 1 for the half!!!!!!!!! :curse:


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

KIDD FOR 3!

down 17 to end the quarter!!!

we won quarters 2 and 3, they only won the first quarter!


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

That was our shot. Where the hell is Vince. We could have cut it to 13 or 12 and we have two bad posessions.


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Not saying it's going to happen, but remember when the Celtics beat us in 02', we were up 21 in the beginning of the 3rd.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need vince carter score 30 points in 4th quarter.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

RJ is the one who is playing hurt and i see Vince on the bench the whole time. What is going on?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Is Vince injured? What happened to him?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> RJ is the one who is playing hurt and i see Vince on the bench the whole time. What is going on?


frank wants him to score 30 in 4th qtr.


----------



## Guitarzan (May 11, 2006)

All that talk about Vince torching the heat this season. Now 2 sub par games. Come on man, we need a huge 4th!!!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess he was playing like he doesn't give a ****, so Frank benched him


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> we won quarters 2 and 3, they only won the first quarter!



too bad they won it by 22 lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

squaleca said:


> vc 0 for 1 for the half!!!!!!!!! :curse:


One shot in the period
Nets will not win unless VC scores
Am I th eonly one that knows this
Sometimes I think Vince doesnt know this


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince back in the game, along with Kidd Robinson Krstic and RJ


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Walker for 3

67-87 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Payton for 3

67-90 - MIA


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Well...that pretty much ends it... Payton for 3, 23 point game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat hit the 3 to start.

Nets can't convert.

Heat hit another 3.

Down to Krstic, Krstic is fouled.

Nets 67, Heat 90.

-Petey


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

Tag it and bag it. Game 3 here we come.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL this is hilarious. How can they shoot so well from downtown


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Run a play for your best player 
Man this makes no since
It's like Frank is not makin any adjustments for Vince to have an opportunity to score and sadly this team winnin chances rely on Vince


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad hits 1 of 2 free throws

68-90 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

game is over.


----------



## Shox84 (Apr 28, 2006)

you know what, it´s 94% that the heat will win this game , but we could at least reduce the points to 10 or less than that.. it will look much better


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic 1 of 2.

Nets foul on the 2nd going for the board?

On Carter.

Wade uncontested.

Nets 68, Heat 92.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

68-92 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nenad for 2

70-92 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic gets the layup.

Wade to Pyaton, Payton to Walker, Walker to Zo, Zo fouled by Krstic.

Nets 70, Heat 92.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ok vince is going to hit 8 consecutive unanswered 3 pointers.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

If Vince continues to play like this, Nets will not win another game. I am really disappointed in him.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning hits 2 free throws

70-94 - MIA


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

We will win Game 3


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

72-94 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

LMAO what a pass by vaughn


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Payton for 3

72-97 - MIA


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Payton for 3 again from the exact same spot! This isn't fair!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo drops both.

RJ drives, Vaughn, Carter, Carter drives, no where to go... Vaughn throws up the air ball, Carter finishes it.

Payton with another 3.

Nets time out.

Score correction.

Nets 72, Heat 97.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

carter is wincing.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm still not beleivin only 9 shots and we are in the fourth


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Timeout Nets

72-97 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hahaha carter thinks it was a pass but vaughn just airballed it


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The defense by the nets tonight is absolutely horrendous. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

fruitcake said:


> LMAO what a pass by vaughn


That was an Air Ball.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> LMAO what a pass by vaughn


That was an airball


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

if frank throws in the towl after what miami did in game 1 he shouldnt be our coach!!!!!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Their 3 pint shooting is ridiculous. No way you can beat a team that's this hot


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Can IDIOTIC FRANK play the BENCH? maybe the bench will get us some spark we need...


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

SetShotWilly said:


> If Vince continues to play like this, Nets will not win another game. I am really disappointed in him.


:rofl: Everyone always finds a way to blame Vince....


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jarkid said:


> carter is wincing.


I would to if I was him and I was losing like this and the reason bein cuz I'm not allowed to shoot the ball to give my team a chance of winnin and also knowin my teams winnin chances rely on my scoring the ball


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Petey said:


> That was an Air Ball.
> 
> -Petey


(9:40) [NJN 72-94] Carter Alley Oop Dunk: Made (15 PTS) Assist: Vaughn (1 AST)

haha


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> :rofl: Everyone always finds a way to blame Vince....


Are you watching the game? He looks like he just want to go to bed.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

The only way we're even making this one respectable is if they lower the 50 point basket a la rock n' jock. This was pathetic. Losing is one thing but not showing up at all is unexcusable. We panicked. Simple as that.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jarkid said:


> (9:40) [NJN 72-94] Carter Alley Oop Dunk: Made (15 PTS) Assist: Vaughn (1 AST)
> 
> haha


vince thought it was a pass too, he point to vaughn after the play.

vaughn just sucks so much.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

SetShotWilly said:


> Are you watching the game? He looks like he just want to go to bed.


THE WHOLE TEAM looks like that! But let's just blame Vince, it's easier that way.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Petey said:


> That was an Air Ball.
> 
> -Petey


Ask The Takeover about that. :biggrin:


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y the **** is jeffersn shootin everytime he gets the ball


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Morning for 2

72-99 - MIA


----------



## Halipender (Aug 9, 2005)

I love Vince but the guy is just playing horrible.

Especially on defense, can he NOT guard dwayne wade or is he just being lazy?
Jefferson is denying his man the ball. Vince just letting wade get the ball and does not stick on him.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> Are you watching the game? He looks like he just want to go to bed.


 I want to go to bed. Freakin' tired as hell. Overloaded this week with school ****.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Collins for 2

74-99 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets can't hit.

Collins steps away, Zo puts down.

Someone misses? Collins w/ the follow? Fouled.

Collins at the line.

Nets 74, Heat 99.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

No hope of catching up...better play the bench now...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

steve kerr knows absolutely nothing

when have you ever seen RJ get 16 points on 16 shots with NOOOOOO free throw attempts.

he's obvioulsy not 100%.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Vaughn.

Posey misses.

Zo over the back foul.

Nets side out.

Nets 74, Heat 99.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

And do you guys realize this this is the first game that carter has been held below 20 and the nets have no chance of winnin
Not a Coincidence


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zo's 5th, Shaq in.

Carter hits the jumper.

Nets 76, Heat 99.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter for 2

76-99 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i mean vince and rj both shooting 50%, you would think we would be leading....but its true that vince hasn;t had the ball enough.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq to Haslem. Haslem fouled before the shot.

Heat side out.

Wade w/ the slam.

Nets 76, Heat 101.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Wade for 2

72-101 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> vince thought it was a pass too, he point to vaughn after the play.
> 
> vaughn just sucks so much.


vaughn sucks...


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Wade completely outplayed Vince tonight.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 1 of 2 free throws

77-101 - MIA


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

The heat have made a concerted effort to keep Vince out of the game. He's been doubled hard all game as soon as he touches the ball. They're not giving him anything easy, and guys aren't hitting the open shots that this doubleteaming is bringing.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i mean vince and rj both shooting 50%, you would think we would be leading....but its true that vince hasn;t had the ball enough.


You thought I was just talkin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fouled.

Carter at the line.

Misses the 1st.
Hits the 2nd.

Nets 77, Heat 101.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> THE WHOLE TEAM looks like that! But let's just blame Vince, it's easier that way.


RJ is playing hurt. Kidd is doing what he does but he is not a shooter. Krstic is stinking it up tonight but he is only a sophmore. Carter is their guy who has to give them a lift but instead he is getting destroyed by Wade


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i mean vince and rj both shooting 50%, you would think we would be leading....but its true that vince hasn;t had the ball enough.


 Vince has had the ball plenty. He's just getting doubled everytime he touches it.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Speechless...


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Guys chill out.Rod Thorn is happy too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to Wade.

Wade loses it, Carter gets it, Carter to the line as he's fouled by Wade and the Heat are over the limit.

7:03 left in the game.

Hits.
Wade out.
Hits.

Nets 79, Heat 101.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

79-101 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

O'Neal for 2

79-103 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat respond with a bucket.

Foul on Haslem as Carter to the line cause the Heat are over the limit.

Nets 79, Heat 103.

-Petey


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Wade completely outplayed Vince tonight.


Doesn't Vince get doubled hard everytime he touches the ball?

And Wade has this mammoth called Shaq as a teammate so Wade can't attract doubles?

IMO,that was an unfair assessment.

If guys made the open shots that came from Vince doubles,who know?...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter hits 2 free throws

81-103 - MIA


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Guys dont forget we have home court adventage.Mission accomplished.Media will spit on Nets tomorrow and then we gonna crush Heat.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Williams for 2

81-105 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

bench probably will be cleared after this time out?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drops both.

Nets D open up... JWill straight at the rim and hits.

Nets time out.

Nets 81, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

wow we really got mauled. looking forward to HC advantage though


----------



## pinoyVCfan (Apr 3, 2006)

vince's tryin to do a miracle...


----------



## squaleca (Mar 5, 2005)

RJ played a great game but i actually think he hurt us tonight he took the ball out of vinces hands and his ability to drive!! and foul shaq!!! if im frank in game 3 i tell them u take a jump shot your getting benched!!!!!! all players!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we will win game 3 home.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Beating Miami at all in Florida was quite a task if you think about it. So now, Nets, an awesome home team, can bring Miami down in front of their fans.


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

We lost this game in first quarter.Our ball handlers lost it.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> Doesn't Vince get doubled hard everytime he touches the ball?
> 
> And Wade has this mammoth called Shaq as a teammate so Wade can't attract doubles?
> 
> ...


I am not saying he isn't giving it his all, but I am merely stating a fact that he was outplayed. Is there something I said which alludes to him not trying??? They are matched up in this series. And Wade outplayed him tonight. Is there anything wrong with that statement?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Nets D in this game was like last year's playoffs. All 5 guys are glued to the paint. And guess what they didn't do jack to stop Shaq and got destroyed from the 3 pt line in the process.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

The Nets shooting is a factor, but the fact that the Heat have shot .536 is the difference in this game. Not to mention .550 on threes...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

squaleca said:


> RJ played a great game but i actually think he hurt us tonight he took the ball out of vinces hands and his ability to drive!! and foul shaq!!! if im frank in game 3 i tell them u take a jump shot your getting benched!!!!!! all players!!!!!!!!


at least RJ is fine, it's a good news. Heat were so lucky to make the threes, so they can lead, we will come back next game home.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

im now happy with a 1-1, nothing to be disappointed about


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

SetShotWilly said:


> RJ is playing hurt. Kidd is doing what he does but he is not a shooter. Krstic is stinking it up tonight but he is only a sophmore. Carter is their guy who has to give them a lift but instead he is getting destroyed by Wade


Carter's been trying! He's just getting doubled all the time and when he kicks it out to someone it's either a brick or an airball. Guess it's Vince's fault no one else is making shots.... Like it's Vince's fault for sweating a little too much last game and getting a little on the floor in Game 1 leading to RJ's foot slipping and getting injured. Like it was Vince's fault for Mount St. Helens erupting 2 decades ago.... The Nets will lose tonight, that's Vince's fault. The Nets will win game three, that'll be Kidd's fault.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jump Ball: Hasslum and Murray
Nets win it

81-105 - MIA


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bench is on.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets go to the bench.

Nets get a shot off, get the back back as there was a tie up under the basket.

Wright misses.

Nets 81, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

thacarter said:


> im now happy with a 1-1, nothing to be disappointed about


you are exactly right. taking a game in Miami, we should be happy, as our backs are not against the wall in Jersey now, plus, we are a much better Home team. I am a little disappointed with our performance tonight, but as you said, i am happy that we got one in Miami


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter's been trying! He's just getting doubled all the time and when he kicks it out to someone it's either a brick or an airball. Guess it's Vince's fault no one else is making shots.... Like it's Vince's fault for sweating a little too much last game and getting a little on the floor in Game 1 leading to RJ's foot slipping and getting injured. Like it was Vince's fault for Mount St. Helens erupting 2 decades ago.... The Nets will lose tonight, that's Vince's fault. The Nets will win game three, that'll be Kidd's fault.


Yes, Carter tried hard. Actually Krstic didn't play well this game.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

GAME 3 is a MUST-WIN GAME!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill called on a palming violation.

Thomas misses, Padgett board.

Padgett fouled.

Padgett to the line.

Posey's 3rd foul.

Nets 81, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Scott Padgett hits 1 of 2 free throws

82-105 - MIA


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

hey petey do you want to extend your 500,000 offer for game 3?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Padgett 1 of 2.

Heat's rookie misses, Murray goes down.

Posey on the loose ball foul.

Nets to the line again.

Nets 82, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond hits 2 free throws

84-105 - MIA


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sometimes you just have to give the opposition some respect. The Heat have been close to perfect in this game, even their defense was top notch. Hopefully the Nets come to play in the next game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray drops both free throws.

Heat time out.

Nets 84, Heat 105.

-Petey


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> hey petey do you want to extend your 500,000 offer for game 3?


ha ha. I know what you mean. I bet on the Nets tonight as well. Damn.

Its alright. I hope they bounce back strong next game. The Heat was extremely determined tonight. They were not going to lose twice in their own place. Specially after losing that way in Game 1. 

Now I hope the Nets play well in Game 3 and 4. Thats important. Shouldn't lose the home court advantage.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Yes, Carter tried hard. Actually Krstic didn't play well this game.


Right, but the funny thing is that Krstic still shot 4-10 and 6-8, grabbed 7 rebounds and blocked a pair of shots in his 24 minutes - on an off shooting night. Shaq had 21 and 6 in 29 though...


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I am not saying he isn't giving it his all, but I am merely stating a fact that he was outplayed. Is there something I said which alludes to him not trying??? They are matched up in this series. And Wade outplayed him tonight. Is there anything wrong with that statement?


No,there wasn't anything wrong with your statement. But saying Wade outplayed Carter,is comparing the 2. But the type of games and they played and approaches they had makes this comparison,IMO,unwarranted.

Shaq's presence makes sure Wade never has to see a double team. So,all he has to do is attack his defender. 

Carter gets double teamed so hard, sometimes I'm scared he might not be able to pass out of it.
Carter's success depends on his teammates making shots. Not Wade.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Posey hits 2 free throws

84-107 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Posey attacking, Posey is fouled.

Posey hits the 1st.
Posey hits the 2nd.

Nets 84, Heat 107.

-Petey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

SetShotWilly said:


> Nets D in this game was like last year's playoffs. All 5 guys are glued to the paint. And guess what they didn't do jack to stop Shaq and got destroyed from the 3 pt line in the process.


Yup, they're playing Shaq as if he was as dominant as he was 5 years ago, which is a mistake. Shaq has slowed down alot over the years, let him prove he can dominate enough to warrant doubling him. Until he does that on a consistent basis, the better gameplan would be to smother the other heat players defensively. If you're gonna doubleteam anyone it should be Wade as he's been the one on that team that's given NJ the most problems the last few years.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Sometimes you just have to give the opposition some respect. The Heat have been close to perfect in this game, even their defense was top notch. Hopefully the Nets come to play in the next game.


Exactly. They played extremely well and were very determined. I expected them to really come out strong tonight. And they did. 

Lets hope for the best in the next 2 games.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn to Padgett, Vaughn fires and misses.

Doleac open and misses.

Nets' Wright to Thomas.

Out to Vaughn.

Nets lose it... deflected by the Heat?

Time out.

Under 3 to go now.

Nets 84, Heat 107.

-Petey


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Suns-Clippers game is about to start...gotta watch it...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Time out

84-107 - MIA


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter's been trying! He's just getting doubled all the time and when he kicks it out to someone it's either a brick or an airball. Guess it's Vince's fault no one else is making shots.... Like it's Vince's fault for sweating a little too much last game and getting a little on the floor in Game 1 leading to RJ's foot slipping and getting injured. Like it was Vince's fault for Mount St. Helens erupting 2 decades ago.... The Nets will lose tonight, that's Vince's fault. The Nets will win game three, that'll be Kidd's fault.


Man don't mind my comments. This was actually one of the few Nets game i could watch, and they stink it up. So i am a little pissed. I was expecting a big game from Vince, so maybe i was focusing on him a little more than other Nets players. You are probably right, the whole team played bad. But clearly Carter was the worst defensively.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Carter's been trying! He's just getting doubled all the time and when he kicks it out to someone it's either a brick or an airball. Guess it's Vince's fault no one else is making shots.... Like it's Vince's fault for sweating a little too much last game and getting a little on the floor in Game 1 leading to RJ's foot slipping and getting injured. Like it was Vince's fault for Mount St. Helens erupting 2 decades ago.... The Nets will lose tonight, that's Vince's fault. The Nets will win game three, that'll be Kidd's fault.


Carter extends his playoff streak with at least 20.

That's what really counts!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, I was afraid of this.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

VCFSO2000 said:


> No,there wasn't anything wrong with your statement. But saying Wade outplayed Carter,is comparing the 2. But the type of games and they played and approaches they had makes this comparison,IMO,unwarranted.
> 
> Shaq's presence makes sure Wade never has to see a double team. So,all he has to do is attack his defender.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from. You also have to try to understand what I said. Just like how Anthony Johnson outplayed Kidd in their series, tonight Wade played better. It doesn't take anything away from the effort Vince put in. Some may not be satisfied with his performance, but I for one, don't pin this game solely on him. Krstic didn't play well too. RJ was not as effective. The whole team didn't play well. 

Aside from that, it was obvious that the Heat wanted this game more. They were the better team tonight.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray drains a 3.

Nets 87, Heat 107.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Lamond for 3

87-107 - MIA


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat miss, control the O Board.

Heat reset.

JWill drives and hits.

Nets 87, Heat 109.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Jason Williams for 2

87-109 - MIA


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Petey said:


> Carter extends his playoff streak with at least 20.
> 
> That's what really counts!
> 
> -Petey


We just want the team to win,man.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright, Padgett, Zoran.

Zoran called on the offensive foul.

Nets 87, Heat 109.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Heat miss, O Board.

Zoran w/ the steal.

Wright in the post, misses the turnaround.

Heat board.

Minute to go.

Nets 87, Heat 109.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JWill's pass to Murray picked off.

Misses a 3.

JWill resetting.

Down to Doleac, Doleac w/ the slam.

Nets 87, Heat 111.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Doliac for 2

87-111 - MIA


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Padgett for 2

89-111 - MIA


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

justasking? said:


> I understand where you are coming from. You also have to try to understand what I said. Just like how Anthony Johnson outplayed Kidd in their series, tonight Wade played better. It doesn't take anything away from the effort Vince put in. Some may not be satisfied with his performance, but I for one, don't pin this game solely on him. Krstic didn't play well too. RJ was not as effective. The whole team didn't play well.
> 
> Aside from that, it was obvious that the Heat wanted this game more. They were the better team tonight.


I understand where you're coming from,my man.

Just a disappointing loss overall. I had a feeling they would lose,but not like this.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

NETS having their 2nd WORST DEFEAT in FRANCHISE PLAYOFF HISTORY behind only to 23 points(twice against LA and PACERS)...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Heat win

89-111


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets miss, *Padgett O board, flips it in to end the game.*

*Nets 89, Heat 111.*

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

SetShotWilly said:


> Man don't mind my comments. This was actually one of the few Nets game i could watch, and they stink it up. So i am a little pissed. I was expecting a big game from Vince, so maybe i was focusing on him a little more than other Nets players. You are probably right, the whole team played bad. But clearly Carter was the worst defensively.


It wasn't just directed at you...it seems like Nets fans resent Vince sometimes because he has a lot of passionate fans on here and they think they put him above the team. Whether that's true or not, I don't think it's fair of them to go out of their way sometimes to criticise him on bad games more than good games, but yet praise Kidd/RJ/Krstic for everything they do well and rarely criticise them for negative things they do. It gets frustrating being a VC fan on this board...


----------



## dg12x (Oct 31, 2005)

Without the first quarter...the rest of the game was tied 70-70.

They just could not miss in the 1st quarter, while we played like crap. We can still beat them!


----------



## miki (Dec 1, 2005)

Actually Krstic did very good job on Shaq in third quarter.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank God that fiasco is over.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Petey said:


> Carter extends his playoff streak with at least 20.
> 
> That's what really counts!
> 
> -Petey


It sheds a glimmer of light on an overall ****ty night...


----------



## KingofNewark (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay its now a 5 game series, and the Nets have homecourt advantage. A loss is a loss, don't matter if it was 22 or by 1. In the Jkidd era the Nets always bounce back after a 20+ plus point blowout. Bring it in Game 3!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy passed a player but also got passed by Sam Cassell on the playoffs all-time points scored list...

81. Bobby Jones - 1,453
82. Gail Goodrich - 1,450
*82. Clifford Robinson - 1,450*
84. Ricky Pierce - 1,447

Jason Kidd passed 3 players...

93. Darryl Dawkins - 1,375
*94. Jason Kidd - 1,364*
95. John Starks - 1,363
96. Willis Reed - 1,358
97. Bill Laimbeer - 1,354

Richard Jefferson passed 2 players...

185. Paul Pressey - 881
*186. Richard Jefferson - 878*
187. Keith Erickson - 872
188. Xavier McDaniel - 867

...and Vince Carter passed 8 players on the same list.

Kidd and Robinson each passed one player on the playoffs all-time steals list...

22. Jeff Hornacek - 170
23. Kobe Bryant - 169
*23. Jason Kidd - 169*
25. Jerome Kersey - 168

33. Ron Harper - 141
*34. Clifford Robinson - 140*
35. Robert Parish - 138


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

as always, good job with the stats phenom


----------

